# Frederick



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Cute Picture of my Pet Frederick routing for his hometown Steelers.
He's saying "Don't the Feed the HAWK!!!" Meaning the Seattle "SeaHAWKS"
vs. Pittsburgh "Steelers" Superbowl Sunday!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, great picture. Just wish they'd be playing our Carolina Panthers. What a bummer yesterday.  That really is a cute pigeon.

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a handsome cutie.
Great pic, thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That's one excited pigeon 

Great shot!

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie!  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a terrific picture and such a loyal football fan! My Denver Broncos got whupped good.

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Pittsburgh24 -- Great picture, cute bird. Having grown up just outside of Pittsburgh, I really appreciate seeing the Terrible Towel behind Frederick.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, glad you enjoyed the "terrible towel" Frederick was dancing all over the place during the game. Here's another photo of how proud he was of the final score. He can't wait for "the sea-HAWKS!""

Cheryl


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry, here's the photo, I was trying to figure how to make it smaller
Cheryl


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

And he's doing it all on one foot. How impressive! That bird is some fan!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Priceless picture Cherly.  

Personally, I'm not into sports all that much so whoever wins is fine with me. However, *Frederick* is definitely a winner in my book, hands down.  
Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos.

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The first photo looks like he's getting ready to hike a pass. Good to know the Steelers have a backup quarterback. 

GO 'HAWKS!!!


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, a Seattle "HAWK" fan out there!!!  It should be fun!!!

Cheryl & Frederick


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

here ya go.........try these pics..........


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

thanks lovebirds, I couldn't figure out how to do that. How did you make it into a smaller jpeg image? The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette is going to put Frederick's photo on their online Steeler page. 

Cheryl & Frederick


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Today's Pittsburgh Post-Gazette*

http://www.post-gazette.com/steelers/


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pittsburgh24 said:


> thanks lovebirds, I couldn't figure out how to do that. How did you make it into a smaller jpeg image? The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette is going to put Frederick's photo on their online Steeler page.
> 
> Cheryl & Frederick



i used "paint", a picture editing program


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, you have a celebrity on your hands.
How cool.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Most excellent! How wonderful that the paper published Frederick's picture and story!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cheryl - Frederick is now a CELEBRITY PIGEON! WHAT A GREAT ARTICLE! CONGRATULATIONS!

I look forward to watching the game but have to admit I like BOTH teams. However, my friend and I have a lunch bet on the outcome - he wanted Steelers, I have 'Hawks. I keep thinking that the Steelers will win tho...


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks, glad to hear everyone enjoyed it. I was pleasantly surprised when the paper asked if they could publish it...so was Frederick...and he is very 
proud. He's been dancing around his football and holding his head tall all morning. I don't know if it's the real "Steeler fever" that everyone's got here or the "unusually warmer weather" this morning.
I noticed the local wildlife center put Frederick's news on their website as well
http://www.pawildlifecenter.org/pwc_news.htm

Go Steelers!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh boy! Next thing you know, Frederick will be meeting the Steelers up close and personal! Ya can't beat that type of support and news coverage!

And, just think, we PT members will be able to say, "YES!" I(we) knew Frederick and Cheryl back when!" Will you get a call from Oprah? David Letterman? Animal Planet? This is just the sort of thing TV people like!

Frederick will have to be careful not to become a 'diva' with his own 'entourage' and all!   

Hey, Frederick, you GO, BIRD!!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Cheryl -- That is fantastic! Love that Frederick is now a celebrity. I sent the link to my mother, who lives in Washington PA (where I grew up), who thought the picture was awesome.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pittsburgh, 

LOL!...those really are great photos. It's amazing to me how so many of you manage to capture such amazing shots with your birds. I can sit and spend an hour waiting for that perfect shot and nothing ever happens. 2 seconds later, after I've put my camera away, THEN something happens or a photo-op moment takes place 

Your second picture is priceless...the towel over Frederick and his eye half closed as if he had just played a long, hard game himself, LMAO!!!!! Perfect picture indeed

Thanks for posting these pics


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I have to admit that is a great photo BUT............that pretty BLUE pigeon would look terrific on a DALLAS COWBOY football..........LOL.......be nice now.....


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

Frederick's Pittsburgh having a "HawK Sandwich!!"""

GO STEELERS!!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep! I bet Fred was really STRUTTIN' when the Steelers won!


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*FREDERICK's HAVING A "HAWK" SANDWICH*

He was struttin and loading up his crop (as you can see) during the whole time. Some folks were calling after the game and putting on the answering machine " Frederick brought in the Steelers!!!" Go Frederick!!!!


----------

